# Recommended Reading



## eipper (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all,

Here is a start I will continue to add to it...... via editing

Cheers,
Scott


Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Dragons in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Geckos in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Monitors in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Skinks in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Canale, E, Isbister, GK & Currie, B 2009, ‘Investigating pressure bandaging for snakebite in a simulated setting: bandage type, training and the effect of transport, _Emergency Medicine Australasia,_ vol. 21, no. 3, pp. 184–190.[/h]

Cogger, HG, Cameron, E & Cogger H 1983 Zooological catalogue of Australia 1 Amphibia and reptilia, Australian Government Publishing Service. Canberra

Cogger, HG 2014, _Reptiles and amphibians of Australia_, CSIRO, Sydney.

Ehmann, H 1992 _Encyclopaedia of Australian animals: reptiles_, Collins Angus and Robertson, Sydney.

Eipper, S 2012 A guide to Australian frogs in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Eipper, S 2012 A guide to Australian Snakes in Captivity - Elapids and Colubrids, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Elliott, A 2012 A guide to Australian Turtles in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Fry, BF, Holger, S, van der Weerd, L, Young, B, McNaughtan, J, Ramjan, R,Vidal, N, Poelmann, RE & Norman, JA 2008, ‘Evolution of an Arsenal-structural and functional diversification of the venom system in the advanced snakes (CAENOPHIDIA)’, _Molecular & Cellular Proteomics, _vol 7, no. 2, pp. 215–246.

Gillam, MW 1979, ‘The genus Pseudonaja (Serpentes: Elapidae) in the Northern Territory’, _Territory Parks and Wildlife Commission, Research Bulletin,_ no. 1.

Gow, GF 1989, _Graeme Gow’s complete guide to Australian snakes_, Angus and Robertson, Sydney.

Greer, AE 1987, _The biology and evolution of Australian lizards_, Surrey Beatty and Sons, Chipping Norton, New South Wales.

Greer, AE 1997, _The biology and evolution of Australian snakes_, Surrey Beatty and Sons, Chipping Norton, New South Wales.


Isbister, GK, Halkidis, L, O’Leary, MA, Whitaker, R, Cullen, P, Mulcahy, R, Bonnin, R & Brown SGA 2010, ‘Human anti-snake venom IgG antibodies in a previously bitten snake-handler, but no protection against local envenoming’, _Toxicon,_ vol. 55, pp. 646–649.

Kuch, U, Keogh, Keogh, JS, Weigel, J, Smith, LA & Mebs, D 2005, ‘Phylogeography of Australia’s King Brown Snake (_Pseudechis australis_) reveals Pliocene divergence and Pleistocene dispersal of a top predator’, _Naturwissenschaften_ vol. 92, pp. 121–127.

Mara, WP 1990 _Venomous snakes of the world_, TFH Publications.

Mirtschin, PJ & Davis, R 1991 _Dangerous snakes of australia—an illustrated guide to Australia’s most venomous snakes,_ rev edn, Ure Smith Press, Willoughby, New South Wales.

Murphy, JC 2007, _Homalopsid Snakes: evolution in the mud,_ Kreiger Publishing, Florida, USA.

Murphy, JC 2011, ‘The nomenclature and systematics of some Australiasian Homalopsid snakes (Squamata: Serpentes: Homalopsidae)’, _The Raffles Bulletin of Zoology,_ vol. 59, no. 2, pp. 229–236.

O’Shea, MT 1996, _A guide to the snakes of Papua New Guinea_, Independent Publishing, Port Moresby.

Shine, R 1991, _Australian Snakes—a natural history,_ Reed Books, Balgowlah, New South Wales.

Smith, HM & Chiszar, D 2006, ‘Dilemma of name recognition—why and when to use new combinations of scientific names. _Herpetological Conservation and Biology,_ vol. 1, no. 1, pp. 6–8.


Storr GM, Smith, LA & Johnstone, RE 2002, _Snakes of Western Australia, _(rev. edn), Western Australian Museum, Perth, Western Australia.
Sutherland, S K 1983, _Australian Animal Toxins_, Oxford University Press, Melbourne.

Wells, R & Wellington C, R, 1983 A synopsis of the class reptilia in Australia. Australian Journal of Herpetology, vol 1 no. 3 &4, 

White, J 2001, _CSL antivenom handbook_, Commonwealth Serum Laboratories, Parkville, Melbourne.

Williams, D, Jensen, S, Nimorakiotakis, B & Winkel, KD (eds) 2005, _Venomous bites and stings in Papua New Guinea – A guide to treatment for health workers and doctors, _ Australian Venom Research Unit, Melbourne.

Wilson, SK 2005, _A field guide to reptiles of Queensland_, New Holland, Chatswood, Sydney.

Wilson, SK & Swan G 2010, _A complete guide to reptiles of Australia_. New Holland, Chatswood, Sydney.

Worrell, E 1963, _Reptiles of Australia_, Angus and Robertson, Sydney.

Wuster, W, Dumbrell A J, Hay, C, Pook, CE, Williams, DJ & Fry, BF 2004,
‘Snakes across the Strait: trans-Torresian phylogeographic relationships in three genera of Australasian snakes (Serpentes: Elapidae: _Acanthophis_, _Oxyuranus_, and _Pseudechis_)’,
_Molecular Phylogenetics and Evolution, _vol. 34, pp. 1–14.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 7, 2016)

Bump


----------

